# fast broadband slow pc



## danmil3s (19 May 2012)

hi guys i know there's some tecky guys out there so ukaps seems as good a place as any to ask. i updated to 409 Mbps a week ago and do a lot of *cough* downloading and watching of videos but now my internet speed' is up my pc seems to struggle doing what it did in the past. do i just need a new one or do i need to look closer at what i have.


----------



## jbirley (26 May 2012)

How fast your pc is is not really a big factor when you are downloading or streaming (providing its not about 10 years old) even modern low spec hardware is sufficient. I would check what speed you are actually getting first before thinking about buying anything. go to http://www.speedtest.net and run the speed test it will tell you what speed you are actually receiving. You never really get what the ISP tells you that you will.


----------



## danmil3s (26 May 2012)

thanks jbirley my post should have read 40mbs but I guess you knew it wasn't 400+Mbps that would be good. its not the down load speed that's the problem its the pc its taking forever to do the things it it before. I've brought a new one now anyway so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ghostsword (26 May 2012)

Please post:
- model of pc so that we see what is the maximum memory that can take
- current memory
- what is the available disk space
- what is the OS

Most issues related to slow pc are, in that order:
- too many programs running on the background
- virus
- malware
- not enough memory for what you trying to do
- not enough disk space for paging file
- fragmented hard disk

Quick fixes:
- Install and run a antivirus
- install more memory
- Don't bother with regfix programs, and the like
- run spybot and fix issues
- remove toolbars and other add ons 
- defrag the hard disk and ensure that at least 10gb are free 
- go to the startup list and ensure that all that is starting up is what you need. For example, you need AntiVirus to start up
- look at what services are starting up automatically, ensure that only what you need starts up automatically, either disable or make manual startup the rest.

There are lots that can be done, but the above are the basics.




___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## danmil3s (26 May 2012)

thanks luis i looked at most of those things and concluded that the problem was a memory issue. the pc is slowly dying anyway cd drive stopped working it cant find one of the HDD an upgrade is well over due. brought one of ebay just looking at upgrades. the old pc just for your curiosity 
- model of pc so that we see what is the maximum memory that can take
custom build (i brought it of a friend)
- current memory
2 gb
- what is the available disk space
200 odd gb
- what is the OS
xp professional

its got to be 5 or 6 years old by now.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 May 2012)

Have you tried re-installing windows on it?


----------



## spyder (30 May 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Have you tried re-installing windows on it?



A good nuking lol, need to do my desktop soon.


----------



## ghostsword (30 May 2012)

2gb for a xp pro is not bad.. Maybe a full rebuild, with a new disk..  

I got a machine that is 8 years old, still xp and only 2gb, works fine.. Had two rebuilds. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## LondonDragon (30 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> 2gb for a xp pro is not bad.. Maybe a full rebuild, with a new disk..
> I got a machine that is 8 years old, still xp and only 2gb, works fine.. Had two rebuilds.



Also if the HDD is SATA get a Solid State Drive and the computer will be 40-50% faster, did that to my desktop for the OS drive and it flies now, Windows loads in 15 seconds!  (no need for an upgrade yet)


----------



## danmil3s (31 May 2012)

windows was re installed 3 or 4 months ago. I was just asking to much of it, it couldn't cope with the multitasking. up graded now anyway although wish id built it my self doesn't seem that hard to do.


----------

